
Apple Partners with Southwest to Offer Free In-Flight Streaming via Beats Music - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/03/apple-partners-with-southwest-to-off-free-in-flight-streaming-via-beats-music/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
fru2013
Is it just me or does this seem like a waste of time? I can't remember the
last time I saw someone on a plane without a laptop/tablet/smartphone/ipod.

I wish Apple would partner with Southwest to put a couple usb outlets in the
back of each seat instead...

~~~
axxl
My understanding was that this is part of their on-plane server that you
connect to via their wifi connection (for free). I think Southwest capitalized
on a bet by skipping all the of the terrible touch-screen based back-of-seat
entertainment systems and simply host a bunch of content and live TV on the
plane that anyone with a device can connect to. People already carry around
all the devices they need as they said.

To quote from the article, users will use their own devices:

> _To use Beats Music free on aircraft, users will have to have a device
> compatible with the Beats app, which includes iOS and Android, and can also
> work with any web browser that works with the browser-based Beats streaming
> site._

~~~
NamTaf
I believe both Virigin Australia and Qantas are moving towards providing in-
flight iPads for people to connect to a wifi network. Virgin let you use your
own iPad with their app to browse all the media, which ostensibly stops you
from just pirating their content. I think Qantas loan you iPads from their own
stash.

This is now just a big corpus of music for those systems to draw on. It means
you can listen to whatever you want without having pre-loaded music onto your
device. It makes good sense to me.

Also, that livery's pretty cool.

------
tnguye72
Apple partnering with Southwest is a great idea. If you don't know, Southwest
is the only airline company to have never had a bad month.

